# National- und internationalweit



## Trans25

Ich möchte den Nächsten Satz übersetzen. Ist er richtig?

"En la actualidad DAC se halla en una fase de expansión tanto a nivel nacional como internacional, para lo que en breve incorporará nuevos autores y nuevos diseños de los actuales que componen su catálogo"

"_Heutzutage erwitert DAC sich national- und internationalweit, so wird es in seinen Katalog neue Designers und neue Designs von den aktualen einfügen_."

Tengo dudas sobre:
- national- un internationalweit: en el diccionario he encontrado "weltweit" (a nivel mundial) y de ahí mi construcción. es correcta?
- además no sé si el final de la frase queda muy claro: también se me había ocurrido "neue Designers und neue Designs von den aktualen Designers", pero me parece un poco repetitivo, puedo usar ese pronombre?

Si tenéis cualqueir otra sugerencia, aquí estoy para escucharos (bueno, leeros  ) Muchas gracias a todos por adelantado!


----------



## heidita

Trans25 said:


> Ich möchte den Nächsten Satz übersetzen. Ist er richtig?
> 
> "En la actualidad DAC se halla en una fase de expansión tanto a nivel nacional como internacional, para lo que en breve incorporará nuevos autores y nuevos diseños de los actuales que componen su catálogo"
> 
> "_Heutzutage erwitert DAC sich national- und internationalweit, so wird es in seinen Katalog neue Designers und neue Designs von den aktualen einfügen_."
> 
> Im Moment ist DAC dabei, sich auf nationaler und internationaler Ebene zu erweitern, wozu es neue Designer und Schöpfungen der schon dazugehörigen beifügen wird.
> 
> !


 
TE he hecho algunos cambios necesarios para que suene bien en alemán.


----------



## muycuriosa

"En la actualidad DAC se halla en una fase de expansión tanto a nivel nacional como internacional, para lo que en breve incorporará nuevos autores y nuevos diseños de los actuales que componen su catálogo"

"_Heutzutage erwitert DAC sich national- und internationalweit, so wird es in seinen Katalog neue Designers und neue Designs von den aktualen einfügen_."

Im Moment ist DAC dabei, sich auf nationaler und internationaler Ebene zu erweitern, wozu es neue Designer und Schöpfungen der schon dazugehörigen beifügen wird. 


Estoy de acuerdo con Heidita (como casi siempre cuando leo algo): 'auf nationaler und internationaler Ebene' me parece muy bien.
Sin embargo estoy dudando un poco en cuanto a 'sich erweitern'. ?Qué os parece 'expandiert auf nationaler ....'? ?O significa otra cosa aquí, trans25?
Y también pondría 'neue Designer und Designs / Schöpfungen den schon vorhandenen hinzufügen wird' o más simplemente 'neue Designer und Designs / Schöpfungen hinzufügen wird' o 'demnächst ... in den (aktuellen) Katalog aufnehmen wird'.

Bueno, ahora puedes elegir. / Jetzt hast du die Qual der Wahl!

Una pregunta que me interesaría a mí: 
?por qué dicen en tu texto que 'incorcoprá nuevos autores y disenos de los actuales ...'? 
Ese 'de' no lo entiendo.

Espero haberte ayudado y gracias por tu respuesta.

Saludos,
muycuriosa


----------



## Aurin

Tatasächlich klingt das Fremdwort expandieren hier besser. Das passiert uns im Ausland lebenden Deutschen wohl öfter, dass wir stets nach "urdeutschen" Worten suchen und dann stellt sich heraus, dass ein Fremdwort (leider, wie ich finde) wesentlich treffender ist.
Auch  "in den aktuellen Katalog aufnehmen" scheint mir eine schönere Variante zu sein.


----------



## Trans25

En definitiva, quedaría algo así como: "_Im Moment ist DAC dabei, auf nationaler und internationaler Ebene zu expandiert, wozu es neue Designer und Designs in den aktuellen Katalog aufnehmen wird_." 

En respuesta a la pregunta de muycuriosa, ese *de* se refiere a los autores de los diseños. Podríamos expresar la frase diciendo: incorporará nuevos diseñadores y nuevos diseños realizados por los diseñadores que ya trabajan para esta empresa". El "de" estaría sustituyendo al "realizados por". Espero que el significado quede ahora algo más claro. 

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## Trans25

Trans25 said:


> En definitiva, quedaría algo así como: "_Im Moment ist DAC dabei, auf nationaler und internationaler Ebene zu expandiert, wozu es neue Designer und Designs in den aktuellen Katalog aufnehmen wird_."
> 
> En respuesta a la pregunta de muycuriosa, ese *de* se refiere a los autores de los diseños. Podríamos expresar la frase diciendo: incorporará nuevos diseñadores y nuevos diseños realizados por los diseñadores que ya trabajan para esta empresa". El "de" estaría sustituyendo al "realizados por". Espero que el significado quede ahora algo más claro.
> 
> Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


 
Uy, creo que me he olvidado algo en la frase...
"_Im Moment ist DAC dabei, auf nationaler und internationaler Ebene zu expandiert, wozu es neue Designer und Designs von den schon vorhandenen in den aktuellen Katalog aufnehmen wird_."


----------



## muycuriosa

Trans25 said:


> En definitiva, quedaría algo así como: "_Im Moment ist DAC dabei, auf nationaler und internationaler Ebene zu expandiert, wozu es neue Designer und Designs in den aktuellen Katalog aufnehmen wird_."
> 
> En respuesta a la pregunta de muycuriosa, ese *de* se refiere a los autores de los diseños. Podríamos expresar la frase diciendo: incorporará nuevos diseñadores y nuevos diseños realizados por los diseñadores que ya trabajan para esta empresa". El "de" estaría sustituyendo al "realizados por". Espero que el significado quede ahora algo más claro.
> 
> Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.


 
Sí claro, ahora entiendo la estructura de la frase.

Tu frase (la del segundo mail) me gusta, pero tienes que cambiar una cosa: '.... ist dabei ... zu expandieren'. Después de 'dabei sein' necesitas el infinitivo. Otro ejemplo: Er ist dabei, seine Hausaufgaben zu machen.

Saludos,
   muycuriosa


----------



## muycuriosa

Trans25 said:


> Uy, creo que me he olvidado algo en la frase...
> "_Im Moment ist DAC dabei, auf nationaler und internationaler Ebene zu expandiert, wozu es neue Designer und Designs von den schon vorhandenen in den aktuellen Katalog aufnehmen wird_."


 
Y quizás sería mejor anadir otro 'neue' en la segunda parte de la frase:
'... wozu es neue Designer und neue Designs von den schon vorhandenen / von den schon bekannten (?) in den Katalog aufnehmen wird.'
'von den schon vorhandenen' en ese contexto (= 'vorhandenen Designer', no?) no me parece ideal, pero no tengo una mejor idea que 'vorhandenen' o 'bekannten'.


----------



## Trans25

Muchas gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Fede_fex

Estoy traduciendo una presentación de una empresa.
¿Se puede decir:

Die Firmahandelt National- und internationalweit ?
Gracias!

Federica


----------



## muycuriosa

Hola Federica:

Lo siento - pero la respuesta es que no.
Quizás: *Die Firma treibt Handel auf nationaler und internationaler Ebene.*
Pero, aunque esta frase es correcta, no me suena muy bien tampoco. A ver lo que dicen los demás.

Saludos.


----------



## Fede_fex

Muchas Gracias!!!


----------



## Pakee

Trans25 said:


> Uy, creo que me he olvidado algo en la frase...
> "_Im Moment ist DAC dabei, auf nationaler und internationaler Ebene zu expandiert, wozu es neue Designer und Designs von den schon vorhandenen in den aktuellen Katalog aufnehmen wird_."


 
Un poco tarde quizas, pero de interes general, creo ;-)

Im moment ist DAC dabei sich auf nationaler und internationaler Ebene zu expandieren, wozu es neue Designer und neue Designs zu den schon im aktuellen Katalog vorhandenen aufnehmen wird.

Un Saludo


----------

